# I'll try again-do antibiotic eyedrops cause D if have IBS?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have terrible IBS-D. I take Imodium and Lomotil daily, along with numerous probiotics. I was coasting along in a non-symptom period when I got conjunctivitis in my left eye. The ophthalmologist prescribed two different antibiotic eye drops-tobramycin ("Zylet") and azithromycin. The tobramycin is 3% and the azithromycin is 1%. When I use them I do the "pressure on the corner of the eye" thing to help to keep the drops from going down my lacrimal ducts and into the back of my throat and into my system. My D has been worse, along with stomach and abdominal cramps, almost since I started these eye drops. I also have been in a period of great stress. So if I'm predisposed to D with antibiotics (I can't take any antibiotic orally unless it's a life or death situation, according to my GI doc), can eye drops really cause me to have worse D? I know this all sounds crazy, but has anybody heard of eye drops causing D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Didn't you say in the other thread it was a listed side effect?With drops in the eye most of it stays in the eye, but some can get systemic and that means it could get to the gut to either cause diarrhea directly (some kinds can hit the "speed it up" switch) or mess with the bacteria in there.However, being sick enough with something to need to take something can be enough physical stress to set off diarrhea, so it isn't always the medicine.Add whatever other stress you are under and that can be what is going on as well.It isn't always clear which trigger is the one, or if it is the combination of all of them together.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Read the package insert, it will list the side effects. Or, ask your pharmacist. You may be particularly sensitive. Could your eye dr prescibe something else--it's ycky, but some folks get good results from an eye-bath/rinse. They rarely do anything but anti-biotics anymor, but that doesn't mean there's no other thing to try. Ask.


----------



## Queensgirl52 (Mar 15, 2012)

For what it's worth: A friend of mine who does NOT have IBS had diarrhea after using eye drops for glaucoma. Her pharmacist told her that it isn't unusual.


kellysmom said:


> I have terrible IBS-D. I take Imodium and Lomotil daily, along with numerous probiotics. I was coasting along in a non-symptom period when I got conjunctivitis in my left eye. The ophthalmologist prescribed two different antibiotic eye drops-tobramycin ("Zylet") and azithromycin. The tobramycin is 3% and the azithromycin is 1%. When I use them I do the "pressure on the corner of the eye" thing to help to keep the drops from going down my lacrimal ducts and into the back of my throat and into my system. My D has been worse, along with stomach and abdominal cramps, almost since I started these eye drops. I also have been in a period of great stress. So if I'm predisposed to D with antibiotics (I can't take any antibiotic orally unless it's a life or death situation, according to my GI doc), can eye drops really cause me to have worse D? I know this all sounds crazy, but has anybody heard of eye drops causing D?


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Its strange how 'eyedrops' can have such side effects. It is totally possible that you are being affected by the drops. Prior to my cataract surgery I had to take predizone eyedrops...not my doctor nor anyone believed that they were making me feel sick... until I found a nurse (worked in opthamology) who AGREED with me and said YES -- eyedrops can affect the rest of your body. Good luck to you. Just wanted to reassure you that it very well COULD be the eyedrops that is affecting you.


kellysmom said:


> I have terrible IBS-D. I take Imodium and Lomotil daily, along with numerous probiotics. I was coasting along in a non-symptom period when I got conjunctivitis in my left eye. The ophthalmologist prescribed two different antibiotic eye drops-tobramycin ("Zylet") and azithromycin. The tobramycin is 3% and the azithromycin is 1%. When I use them I do the "pressure on the corner of the eye" thing to help to keep the drops from going down my lacrimal ducts and into the back of my throat and into my system. My D has been worse, along with stomach and abdominal cramps, almost since I started these eye drops. I also have been in a period of great stress. So if I'm predisposed to D with antibiotics (I can't take any antibiotic orally unless it's a life or death situation, according to my GI doc), can eye drops really cause me to have worse D? I know this all sounds crazy, but has anybody heard of eye drops causing D?


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Bettsann said:


> Its strange how 'eyedrops' can have such side effects. It is totally possible that you are being affected by the drops. Prior to my cataract surgery I had to take predizone eyedrops...not my doctor nor anyone believed that they were making me feel sick... until I found a nurse (worked in opthamology) who AGREED with me and said YES -- eyedrops can affect the rest of your body. Good luck to you. Just wanted to reassure you that it very well COULD be the eyedrops that is affecting you.


Bettsann,Thanks for the replies. I figured out the D was from the eye drops with azithromycin as their main ingredient. Once I stopped using them, the D settled down somewhat. The other drops I had to take had tobramycin in them, along with a steroid, but they didn't bother me quite as much. Hopefully I am done with eye drops for a long while.K.


----------

